# Belmar's Bulkhead



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Does anyone know how is the fishing is on the Belmar bulkhead... I have not been there in the last couple of years? ..and how is the beach fishing doing?

-phil


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Belmar*

Can't say about the bulkhead at Belmar, but the ocean has been slow. Lot of bait around etc,,,but it hasen;t kicked yet. Couple being caught her and there by some people, but nothing really taking off with any pattern....salt shaker


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings plove53!

Try http://www.fishermansdennj.com/ Seems their report button isn't working, which may answer your question about recent fishing. You might want to try and see if the winter flatties are in early. The owner usually answers email, or you can call.


----------

